# Companion Dog Show in South Wales



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Barry, Penarth & South Glamorgan Canine Society Eukanuba have donated 20kg & 18kg sackes of food for BIS, RBIS, BPIS, BNIS & RBNIS. 3Kg bags of for pedigree class winners and boxes of food for the the novelty classes.
Fish for dogs have donated 300 packes of treats.
Batleys have donated £90 worth of Pedigree Denta Sticks.
There are great prizes for the raffle and tombola

Show is this Sunday 25th July, amelia Trust Farm, Five Mile Lane Barry. Show opens 10am, judging starts at 11am


----------

